# The Caddy King's Hidden Collection of 1959 Cadillacs!



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

*The Caddy King's Hidden Collection of 1959 Cadillacs!*

I was give access and a tour to a private collection of 1959 Cadillacs all owned by my new friend Ted aka "The Caddy King". Ted owned close to 100 1959 Cadillacs at one time but has reduced his collection down to models with less than 40,000 miles on the Odometer.

I've owned five 1959 Cadillacs myself and also two 1960's as I really like the massive fins on the iconic cars plus they came with a 390 cubic inch big block Caddy engine, so they have plenty of power by ride like you're driving a cloud. I'll do my best to add a few comments to go with the pictures taken today at a hidden location where these Cadillacs are stored...

*It was very cool to look inside as the door moved out of the way to reveal a row of original 1959 Cadillacs... all but 2 of the cars in these pictures have their original paint.*









*And here's row of fins... The 1959 Cadillac is most famous for it's massive fins and dual bullet taillights on both sides...*


















*Original paint*









*Here's a genuine "Pink Cadillac" with the original paint.*









*This is a new paint job, basecoat/clear coat but this is a factory color...*









Check out these interior color options...

*This is a teal green interior from the car above... note the round air conditioning vent in the lower left hand side below the headlight switch...*









*Here's another teal green interior from one of the other light green 1959 Cadillacs, note it's missing the air conditioning vent. Also note in each of these interior pictures the "Horn Ring" is in tact. These horn rings are very easy to break and sell for $500.00 on eBay if you need one...* (So don't mash down on the horn ring).

















*This is a Persian Sand interior...*









*This is a black and white interior...*









*This is a gunmetal gray interior...*









*Cadillac Hubcaps decorate the ceiling...* 









*If you've ever heard of the term Flattop as it relates to a style of car, below is a 1959 Flattop 4-door Sedan Deville. Besides the massive flat roof, there's a huge wrap-around panoramic rear window.*









*2 White 4-door Sedan Devilles side by side...*









*Two more 2-doors, a green and pink Cadillac side by side...*









*Massive is the word to describe just about everything related to the 1959 Cadillac, check out the massive chrome bumpers, with dual headlights and bullet grills.*


















*This is a 1959 Limosine...*









*This is a Fleetwood...*









*This is an Eldorado Seville... note the "V" in the tail light and back-up lights...*









*Note the stainless steel trim running towards the front of the car...*









*This is Chris's daily driver, a silver Coupe de Ville...*









*With rocket ship fins and a 390 Cubic Inch Engine, this is a low flying jet...*









Pretty cool...

:thumb:


----------



## tim (May 2, 2006)

I'm not into my American Classic's but I can still really appreciate how iconic these cars were and are.

Awesome Post!


----------



## SubtleAggressiv (Jul 17, 2010)

Those cars are really nice. Thanks for sharing


----------



## Karmann (Apr 5, 2010)

Thanks for posting ,some sweeeet rides there, they are amazingly over the top in their design and unfortunatley we will never see anything quite like them built new.


----------



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

It was pretty cool being let into this secret site to check out this guy's collection. I'm a bit of a classic Cadillac fan myself having owned 5- 1959 Cadillacs and 2 - 1960 Cadillacs of which most I pulled out of the proverbial barn and then fixed up.

You can see a few pictures of them in this thread,

*1966 Milk Truck*

This is a 1959 Cadillac Flattop, it has what they call a panoramic rear view window as it is a massive wrap-around glass window. I purchased this with 56,000 original miles from the 3rd owner. The paint was severely oxidized when I bought it with rust stains running down the vertical panels, I just carefully massaged the old single stage paint back to show car quality...










I've asked the owner to bring the silver metallic Coupe Deville to our shop for some polishing work as I have some lab samples to test out...

This one...


----------



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

In person... the teal interiors are so cool...

*This is a teal green interior from the car above... note the round air conditioning vent in the lower left hand side below the headlight switch...









Here's another teal green interior from one of the other light green 1959 Cadillacs, note it's missing the air conditioning vent. Also note in each of these interior pictures the "Horn Ring" is in tact. These horn rings are very easy to break and sell for $500.00 on eBay if you need one...* (So don't mash down on the horn ring).

















:thumb:


----------



## byrnes (Jul 15, 2008)

Lovely classic huuuuuuuuggee american cars!
I always loved the rear end with the bullet lights.


----------



## DarrylB (Feb 17, 2006)

Great collection, absolutely gutting to see them all cooped up like that though :-(


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Thats alot of the same type of car to own, you either got to really love em or be really crazy LOL.

Some of those are in amazing condition for there age.


----------



## dew1911 (Jun 9, 2009)

Think you need a little air in that tire! :lol:

Cool collection.


----------



## Simo182 (Apr 15, 2010)

Wow amazing collection! Stunning!!


----------



## Chris CPT (Dec 16, 2009)

Wow! Thanks for sharing. Those old caddy's are absolutely lovely, and I think they sum America in the '50's and '60's really well. Über cool.


----------

